# Hibernation / Winter Blues



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hibernation....wouldn't it be fantastic to just crawl into a warm duvet in October and wake up in March







I'm not a big fan of the winter months, not just because it signals a change in my ME symptoms (and I cant get warm) but because the moment October hits I feel incredibly sad (probably is SAD) until March. Just last week I noticed that I'm just feeling fed up for no discernible reason. I'm trying to eat more bananas as they have trytophan (a naturally occuring substance that boosts your mood)but so far I'm still a bit of a miserable old wretch







Ho-hum I'm sure you lovely people can help me see the positive sides to this time of year....


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

((((((((((((((((((((( Clair ))))))))))))))))))))))))I wish you could just skip right over Winter too, and come out on the other side of Spring. I know a LOT of patients who also feel a lot worse during Winter, and I wish there was something helpful to say or do to make it easier.I hate to say it on your thread, but Winter is actually better for me, because of my blood pressure problems. I stay cooler in Winter, which is good for my blood pressure.But, on the flip side, being stuck inside sometimes can be a REAL challange.Maybe you can write a novel.







Oh, I know!! Give yourself a Spa Day At home!!! Soak those feet, soak in the tub, mask your skin, moisturize, and eat some chocolate!







Of course, with our sensitive ME skin, products can be dangerous. I bet hope will have some good ideas! I hope so!This time of year is hard on a LOT of us, so, we'll have to brace ourselves to help each other out.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks M&M glad to hear Winter is kinder to you







I can't keep warm at the moment, I must wake up about 10 times a night turning my electric blanket on and off! Then I hate the twice nightly trip to the bathroom in the cold! Brrrrrrr! mind you when its summer I only complain about the sun giving me migraine type headaches - guess there is no pleasing some!


----------

